# Always feeling worthless in the gym.



## liftingmood (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a natty. Every time I got into the gym in just feel so unmotivated recently. looking around me and there are guys in amazing shape. more then likely enhanced and I will never look like that, no matter how hard I train.

Ianyone relate?


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe they've just trained for longer or harder or have diet nailed on.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

liftingmood said:


> I'm a natty. Every time I got into the gym in just feel so unmotivated recently. looking around me and there are guys in amazing shape. more then likely enhanced and I will never look like that, no matter how hard I train.
> 
> Ianyone relate?


You are absolutely right mate. If you want to go fast buy a ferrari not a mini.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Theres always a skinnier guy, if ur that skinny 15 year old, remember with no bodyfat u can be extremely lean and thats something in itself when u finally get huge !

If u got abit of a belly, remember, everyone started somewhere, diet we all think we nail before we take steroids, but those that do really nail it are those on stage !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

No, I'm one of the awesome meat heads.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

gearchange said:


> You are absolutely right mate. If you want to go fast buy a ferrari not a mini.


strong name to advice analogy correlations


----------



## liftingmood (Apr 9, 2015)

the thing is I really don't want to go down the enhanced way. I've got my self down to 13 percent body fat at the moment from id say about 20 percent.

I've gone from wearing a vest all the time when I train to just t shirts. just because of the fact I feel inferior to others around me. even though I'm a leaner and should be more confident


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

liftingmood said:


> *I'm a natty.* Every time I got into the gym in just feel so unmotivated recently. looking around me and there are guys in amazing shape. more then likely enhanced and I will never look like that, no matter how hard I train.
> 
> Ianyone relate?


There's your problem.


----------



## liftingmood (Apr 9, 2015)

so what I should just jump on the gear?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Concentrate on making a better version of you, not on what everyone else looks like.

Even if you take gear there will always be someone bigger than you.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

ddddn said:


> Don't worry those guys will all be fvcked up in later life no matter what they say.


Why?

take the bait, go on, take it...


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

liftingmood said:


> so what I should just jump on the gear?


Hi liftingmood. I can feel your distress buddy and I know how hard it is to be motivated when you have all these bodybuilders around you with massive muscles. You think that you'll never get there so what's the point to train after all while you could be doing something else, far from these people.

Well, let me tell you one thing. YOU CAN BE ONE OF THEM and even better I promise you. But it won't happen magically. You will need to work on it and to setup your first GOAL. If you are ok, try this. Set up a reachable goal for the next 5 weeks. It can be...: gaining 4.5 lbs or, having one specific muscle more visible... ANYTHING that will make you feel good about yourself after working hard.

Then, you set up a routine related to the goal you ve fixed and work out 3 to 4 times a week maximum, you don't need to get yourself exhausted and get demotivated because of tiredness.

Do you think you can do that?

If you don't know where to start, check some workout routine on the internet or even go on my profile on the forum, you can find my website where you have tons of exercises to do for each part of your body.

Put yourself together man and start working out! Believe in you cause you are just one step away from building the body shape YOU want.

Let me know how it goes here or on mypage!

Cheers!

Josh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

liftingmood said:


> *I'm a natty*. Every time I got into the gym in just feel so unmotivated recently. looking around me and there are guys in amazing shape. more then likely enhanced and I will never look like that, no matter how hard I train.
> 
> Ianyone relate?


There's tons of steroid users that look like sh1t.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

liftingmood said:


> the thing is I really don't want to go down the enhanced way. I've got my self down to 13 percent body fat at the moment from id say about 20 percent.
> 
> I've gone from wearing a vest all the time when I train to just t shirts. just because of the fact I feel inferior to others around me. even though I'm a leaner and should be more confident


That's impressive!!! Give yourself some credit. Now that you have leaned out, focus on gaining some lean mass. Gear will always be there, there no need to rush.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thing is mate, no one gains as quick as they would like natty or enhanced.... its a long journey, the habits you make now will see you through the rest of your life. You say your not making much progress..... if you quit you will MAKE NONE! Hang in there buddy, keep your goals small, keep your head down and train as hard as you fvcking can.... you might just surprise yourself. Good luck buddy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I walk in everyone high fives me and says I am amazing.

Thats in my home gym


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Josh ByB said:


> Hi liftingmood. I can feel your distress buddy and I know how hard it is to be motivated when you have all these bodybuilders around you with massive muscles. You think that you'll never get there so what's the point to train after all while you could be doing something else, far from these people.
> 
> Well, let me tell you one thing. YOU CAN BE ONE OF THEM and even better I promise you. But it won't happen magically. You will need to work on it and to setup your first GOAL. If you are ok, try this. Set up a reachable goal for the next 5 weeks. It can be...: gaining 4.5 lbs or, having one specific muscle more visible... ANYTHING that will make you feel good about yourself after working hard.
> 
> ...


Boll0x


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd say if you feel 'worthless' your problem runs much deeper than the way your body looks! Fix your head first.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> There's tons of steroid users that look like sh1t.


the Irony :beer:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Stop comparing yourself to everyone around you.. trust me - they dont give a monkeys about how you're doing, so why worry about them?

get to the gym, headphones in, head down and train.

its not a fricking beauty contest.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

liftingmood said:


> the thing is I really don't want to go down the enhanced way. I've got my self *down to 13 percent body fat at the moment from id say about 20 percent*.
> 
> I've gone from wearing a vest all the time when I train to just t shirts. just because of the fact I feel inferior to others around me. even though I'm a leaner and should be more confident


Maybe that's the reason, after a long cut, your serotonin goes down, your SHBG goes up, your free testosterone drops, your cortisol elevated and all these causing you to lose that sparkle, focus, motivation and power...

why don't you go for a bulk. have some creatine, load yourself up with some carb....it will make you feel stronger, and also more motivated while you are in the gym


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Do we have any stats to go by ?


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

I know what you mean to a certain extent, there are a lot of amazing looking guys in the gym (no ****) but for example there is this one guy who popped up just after Christmas and was stick thin, now all of a sudden he is alot bigger (except for his legs)! When people progress that quickly it can be disheartening but we'll get their one day!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Enhanced or not, there will likely always be someone in better shape.

Be the best version of you and spend some time training hard and eating right as a natural. It will provide a good base when you do decide to jump on cycle.

Too many jump on the juice too soon these days.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

MrBigorexia said:


> I'd say if you feel 'worthless' your problem runs much deeper than the way your body looks! Fix your head first.


This.


----------



## liftingmood (Apr 9, 2015)

gearchange said:


> Do we have any stats to go by ?


I'm 5,9 was 13 stone at 20 percent body fat. 2 months ago. I'm now 11 and half at 13 percent body fat.

thanks again to everyone's comments. going to hit the gym tommorow evening and beast some cardio with a positive mind set.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> the Irony :beer:


If it wasn't for the gear I'd look a damn sight worse. :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm natty and always feel great when I'm in the gym. I don't look the best, but I feel positive because I'm destroying my sets. I think OP's problem is with his own self-confidence. You need to improve your self-esteem bro, and it doesn't come from getting 'jacked' in the gym.


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Boll0x


You don't agree? You've got something to say? Say it please! But quotes like this are just useless...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Josh ByB said:


> You don't agree? You've got something to say? Say it please! But quotes like this are just useless...


as was your post..

set goals - yes.

set a goal to gain 5lbs in 5 weeks natty? what?

thats not a goal, thats setting yourself up to fail.

your post screams of someone with zero actual experience of training long term... it just reads like some kid spouting crap that he's read elsewhere.


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

andyboro said:


> Stop comparing yourself to everyone around you.. trust me - they dont give a monkeys about how you're doing, so why worry about them?
> 
> get to the gym, headphones in, head down and train.
> 
> its not a fricking beauty contest.


Agreed!!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

OP i share these feels.

Forever skinny krew checking in


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

liftingmood said:


> I'm 5,9 was 13 stone at 20 percent body fat. 2 months ago. I'm now 11 and half at 13 percent body fat.
> 
> thanks again to everyone's comments. going to hit the gym tommorow evening and beast some cardio with a positive mind set.


Very good man! Great mind set, don't lose it and good luck!!


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

andyboro said:


> as was your post..
> 
> set goals - yes.
> 
> ...


Gaining 5lbs in 5 weeks is very achievable as a natty....5lbs lean muscle perhaps not!

Just because you can't do it doesn't mean someone else can't.


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

andyboro said:


> as was your post..
> 
> set goals - yes.
> 
> ...


That was just an example as as could feel the distress of the guy that's it! And indeed I started a real workout a year ago so i still need some practice and experience, but again my goal here is to help the guy I felt I was a year ago!

Cheers.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

peanutbob69 said:


> Gaining 5lbs in 5 weeks is very achievable as a natty....5lbs lean muscle perhaps not!
> 
> Just because you can't do it doesn't mean someone else can't.


so good advice for the kid who just lost a load of bodyfat is 'get fat' then?

or... just a thought so bear with me here... how about setting some realistic goals that would compliment his current achievements and set him off on the right path?

crazy i know. . . but it just might work?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I started training because I felt like that. Over 20 years later....now nearly 3 stone heavier.....much stronger...much more clued up...completely different focus (performance rather than how i look)...

...and I still feel like that sometimes. We're always chasing more - and that's a good thing. It keeps us motivated and if we don't push ourselves we don't reap the benefits.

No matter where you are - someone else will be bigger/leaner/stronger or in some other way more "impressive" in your eyes. Setting your bar by other people only makes sense when you are literally competing against them in a defined competition. Outside of that environment it makes no sense whatsoever; it's just a great way to demoralise yourself.

OP you have made fantastic progress; focus on your achievements and build on them. Be a better you next week than you are this week. That's the only competition that matters.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

kuju said:


> I started training because I felt like that. Over 20 years later....now nearly 3 stone heavier.....much stronger...much more clued up...completely different focus (performance rather than how i look)...
> 
> ...and I still feel like that sometimes. We're always chasing more - and that's a good thing. It keeps us motivated and if we don't push ourselves we don't reap the benefits.
> 
> ...


Brilliant post! Not many of us make money from this sport, therefore it should ALWAYS be a pleasure to train... not that it is mind, work, family commitments, no energy etc..... but when it comes down to the basics just being able to walk in the gym and exercise a healthy body free of pain or other physical disability is an amazing thing.... aesthetics are impressive, performance is inspiring but the day to day grind is really the best thing about this game.


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

andyboro said:


> so good advice for the kid who just lost a load of bodyfat is 'get fat' then?
> 
> or... just a thought so bear with me here... how about setting some realistic goals that would compliment his current achievements and set him off on the right path?
> 
> crazy i know. . . but it just might work?


Alright so I have just given a wrong example but it was just an EXAMPLE not related to him. The idea of my post was for him to set up a goal and from there, helping him out achieving it. I fully agree that as he worked on losing bodyfat, his goal won't be to gain some!  And i gave a 5 week timeline as for me and I am guessing you too, it is good to change your workout routine every 4 to 6 weeks right? So that's all about it!

Cheers!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Josh ByB said:


> Alright so I have just given a wrong example but it was just an EXAMPLE not related to him. The idea of my post was for him to set up a goal and from there, helping him out achieving it. I fully agree that as he worked on losing bodyfat, his goal won't be to gain some!  And i gave a 5 week timeline as for me and I am guessing you too, it is good to change your workout routine every 4 to 6 weeks right? So that's all about it!
> 
> Cheers!


to be fair, I was probably a bit harsh.. so apologies.

personally, I dont change every 4-6 weeks.. thats too short for me and would make tracking progress tough.

every 3 months i'll change something to target something that I feel isnt keeping up though.

different levels dictate different approaches though.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I walk in everyone high fives me and says I am amazing.
> 
> Thats in my home gym


Do you even lift?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Josh ByB said:


> Alright so I have just given a wrong example but it was just an EXAMPLE not related to him. The idea of my post was for him to set up a goal and from there, helping him out achieving it. I fully agree that as he worked on losing bodyfat, his goal won't be to gain some!  And i gave a 5 week timeline as for me and I am guessing you too, it is good to change your workout routine every 4 to 6 weeks right? So that's all about it!
> 
> Cheers!


Seems like the idea of your post was to advertise some sh*tty routine on your website. You where as subtle as a house brick...


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

andyboro said:


> to be fair, I was probably a bit harsh.. so apologies.
> 
> personally, I dont change every 4-6 weeks.. thats too short for me and would make tracking progress tough.
> 
> ...


No worries at all and apologies accepted of course! 

But it makes me realize I miss experience in the field. I've done Judo for 15 years and now that I stopped I need to replace it by working out which is a whole new world in a sense. I try to give advises but when and IF I'm wrong I'm happy that someone tells it to me.

Changing every 3 months is something I never thought could be useful, I'd be afraid that it's too long and my muscles wouldn't benefit from it anymore, but as you seem to know your thing I m gonna test it on a 2 months basis first and see how it goes!

Good talking to you man!

Cheers


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

UkWardy said:


> Seems like the idea of your post was to advertise some sh*tty routine on your website. You where as subtle as a house brick...


No man, not at all!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Josh ByB said:


> No worries at all and apologies accepted of course!
> 
> But it makes me realize I miss experience in the field. I've done Judo for 15 years and now that I stopped I need to replace it by working out which is a whole new world in a sense. I try to give advises but when and IF I'm wrong I'm happy that someone tells it to me.
> 
> ...


So you're telling me if you did deadlifts for 3 months in a calorie suplus you'd just stop gaining size and strength like magic?


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

UkWardy said:


> So you're telling me if you did deadlifts for 3 months in a calorie suplus you'd just stop gaining size and strength like magic?


Yes and no, what I am saying is that I keep changing every 6 weeks because of the fear to not progress as fast as when I start it. And I always considered that it was a good time to change and not go further, but also for the mind, changing is a good way to fight boredom. What's your pace? 3 to 6 months?


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

The problem is you're judging yourself against the wrong people.

Yes, they may look better but (as you say you think they're on the gear) if their diet etc is on point, they probably will do.

That's like me sulking about my Focus being slower than a Ferrari.

There's two options: A, get on the exact gear/diet their on and then you can start drawing comparisons or B, just get your head down and work on your own thing!


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

The problem is you're judging yourself against the wrong people.

Yes, they may look better but (as you say you think they're on the gear) if their diet etc is on point, they probably will do.

That's like me sulking about my Focus being slower than a Ferrari.

There's two options: A, get on the exact gear/diet their on and then you can start drawing comparisons or B, just get your head down and work on your own thing!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Josh ByB said:


> Yes and no, what I am saying is that I keep changing every 6 weeks because of the fear to not progress as fast as when I start it. And I always considered that it was a good time to change and not go further, but also for the mind, changing is a good way to fight boredom. What's your pace? 3 to 6 months?


Mate, you cannot make long term progress changing your routine every 6 weeks! Even every 3 months...how do you gauge progress if you're constantly changing the exercises, reps sets etc....? Not having a dig, just interested....


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Mate, you cannot make long term progress changing your routine every 6 weeks! Even every 3 months...how do you gauge progress if you're constantly changing the exercises, reps sets etc....? Not having a dig, just interested....


Yeah i see what you mean and I think you're right but then it depends what we call routine.

Example: I want my chest to be bigger and start a routine with the cable workout on high - mid - low level following with the barbell bench press.

Then six weeks later I'll do dumbbell bench press following by diamonds push ups

Then another I'll finish with another 6 weeks with the roll out body weight and pull ups bar exercises.

I count in 3 routines within 4.5 months and I check my progress every 6 weeks.

What do you think? Should I stick to one routine for maybe 6 months and then change?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Josh ByB said:


> Yeah i see what you mean and I think you're right but then it depends what we call routine.
> 
> Example: I want my chest to be bigger and start a routine with the cable workout on high - mid - low level following with the barbell bench press.
> 
> ...


Tbh mate it really depends on what you train for.... and how long youve been training. Training for bodybuilding, especially if your enhanced can be a little more 'free' this does not mean easy... just that there a lots of ways to get bigger while training in this manner. If your natty, imho training needs to be structured, progressive and measurable wich involves the same exercises done in the same fashion....for quite a long time!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Josh ByB said:


> Yes and no, what I am saying is that I keep changing every 6 weeks because of the fear to not progress as fast as when I start it. And I always considered that it was a good time to change and not go further, but also for the mind, changing is a good way to fight boredom. What's your pace? 3 to 6 months?


Neither, I've found a routine that works for me and I enjoy. To be honest I don't stick to a written programme, I hit all my compounds weekly and fill in the rest with accessory work to target the muscles I want.

Edit:

Plus I train to increase my lifts primarily. So I'll use barbell for all of my compounds and preform them in the same manner every week. They say consistency is key with diet, that is spouted everywhere. So why do you think the same doesn't apply to training?

"Keeping your body guessing" is a load of crap that people say to sell workout programmes to people..


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

I hated going in the free weights section at my gym, felt tiny and weak. Now I'm a bit more knowledgeable I realise most the people I was intimidated by are the guys that have no clue. They spend 70% of their time talking and eyeballing everyone else and the other 30% doing half assed non structured workouts and making zero progression long term or short term. I've stopped comparing myself to other people and I'm just focusing on pushing myself and my own progression and it's made my self conciousness disappear.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You lot spend too much time worrying about what other people think.

Fella from my work is training with me at the moment lunchtimes in a packed commercial gym, he's benching 16kg db's and not once has he been self concious about it, even though I'm benching 3 times more than him.

You know why?

Cos nobody gives a fvck!!!


----------



## darksoul (Mar 17, 2015)

Smitch said:


> You lot spend too much time worrying about what other people think.
> 
> Fella from my work is training with me at the moment lunchtimes in a packed commercial gym, he's benching 16kg db's and not once has he been self concious about it, even though I'm benching 3 times more than him.
> 
> ...


I realise this now but it got to me when I first starting going. Thing is I don't give a sh*t if people care what I look like in day to day life it was just at the gym it was like I had a different mindset whenever I went in.


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You lot spend too much time worrying about what other people think.
> 
> Fella from my work is training with me at the moment lunchtimes in a packed commercial gym, he's benching 16kg db's and not once has he been self concious about it, even though I'm benching 3 times more than him.
> 
> ...


One of the most enlightening things I ever did was realize this. It freed my mind.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Josh ByB said:


> Yes and no, what I am saying is that I keep changing every 6 weeks because of the fear to not progress as fast as when I start it. And I always considered that it was a good time to change and not go further, but also for the mind, changing is a good way to fight boredom. What's your pace? 3 to 6 months?


Lol you DON'T have to change routine every 6 weeks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Josh ByB said:


> Should I stick to one routine for maybe 6 months and then change?


Yes, Stick to the classics


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Tbh mate it really depends on what you train for.... and how long youve been training. Training for bodybuilding, especially if your enhanced can be a little more 'free' this does not mean easy... just that there a lots of ways to get bigger while training in this manner. If your natty, imho training needs to be structured, progressive and measurable wich involves the same exercises done in the same fashion....for quite a long time!


I agree man, structured and consistent is the key to success. I am just getting bored quite easily that's why I keep changing the exercises, but I think as long as I target the same muscles for a long time it works. But I'll make a try in longer routine to see the difference! Thx for sharing man!

Cheers


----------



## Josh ByB (Apr 20, 2015)

Charlee Scene said:


> Lol you DON'T have to change routine every 6 weeks


Got it now!


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Josh ByB said:


> Got it now!


----------



## stumpytiny (Mar 31, 2015)

I am a newbie but i just enter gym and smash what ever part for that session then leave feeling great...


----------

